# tombola para pc?



## alomar (Mar 23, 2010)

Hola colegas no se si esta tema es correcto para este post... pero la verdad ya he buscado y no logro encontrar un programa con las siguientes caracteristicas: un programa que sea una tombola virtual en la pc que yo pueda ingresarle los numeros que participan y que ella escoga de manera aleatoria cualquier numero... la razon es que trabajo en un casino y se hacen rifas cada hora en las maquina que estan jugando el problema es que tenemos que estar buscando las pelotitas que vamos a introducir en la tombola y eso nos lleva mucho tiempo ya que solo participan las maquinas en las que estan jugando por consiguiente no se ocupan todos los numeros o por decirlo asi tenemos que buscarlo entre casi 200 numeros que son la cantidad de maquinas,,,aveces cuando terminamos de buscar y hacemos el sorteo ya la persona se cambio  de maquina...si pueden ayudarme se los agradecere mucho ..
gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2010)

Se podría hacer algo mediante la instrucción "Random" o "Randomice_Timer" que genere un número al azar de 3 cifras, este número lo comparas con los números habilitados, si la comparación da un resultado "Cierto", ya tienes el ganador, si el resultado es "Falso" vuelves a ejecutar el proceso de generar el número.
También debes armarte una tabla o base de datos con los números de mesas habilitadas para que la PC busque entre estos.


----------



## alomar (Mar 23, 2010)

Te pido mil disculpas amigo pero no entiendo lo que me tratas de decir si podes darme un mejor explicacion te lo agradecere mucho


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2010)

Lo que te planteo es hacer un pequeño programa de computadora.
Ingresas los números de las máquinas que están activas y la PC "Sortea" entre estas.


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 24, 2010)

Alomar: Sabes programar o estas buscando un programa ya hecho ?.
Que lenguajes de programacion conoces ?.
Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 27, 2010)

Hola alomar
Probablemente el programa que requieres lo encuentras en algún enlace de los que aparecen aquí:
http://www.google.com.mx/search?sourceid=navclient&hl=es&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4ADRA_esMX346MX346&q=software+t%c3%b3mbola 
Puedes probar algunos para ver cual se acerca a tus requerimientos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

